# HARC Round #9 at Mike's this Saturday 9/17 !!!!



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Seems like it's been forever since we've been to Mike's, and I think the shade from their roof is going to extremely welcome at this point! 

Expect a good turnout for this race, as the heat is starting to subside (at least a little!), people are back from vacation, no upcoming major holidays, and the kids are back in school.........normal schedules have resumed, and that means we're back to racing!! 

Last time I was there, the crew had cooked up a super technical track that was going to really level the playing field! 

Let the smack talk begin...........................................


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Seems like it's been forever since we've been to Mike's, and I think the shade from their roof is going to extremely welcome at this point!
> 
> Expect a good turnout for this race, as the heat is starting to subside (at least a little!), people are back from vacation, no upcoming major holidays, and the kids are back in school.........normal schedules have resumed, and that means we're back to racing!!
> 
> Let the smack talk begin...........................................


Even though im in school, doesnt mean im missing the Harc

I hate to say it guys... but no truggy for me this weekend


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Nitro buggy???


----------



## eflore (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm in for sc and e- buggy. What time will it start?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

We are back to our normal start time of 1PM.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Nitro buggy???


Possibly....


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Looking forward to it. I haven't been to Mike's since they lengthened the track so it's going to be a challenge. But, I promise not to let all my sponsors down. After all, Geritol, Viagra, etc. all have a lot riding on my success. I'm gonna use a LOT of both products training for this race so by Saturday I should be in top form!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL......Rusty's strategy is to play mind games with the other drivers on the stand. He's going to take a Viagra right after he signs up, and then go put on a pair of sweatpants and stand right in the sweet spot on the drivers stand so that everyone will get away from him on the drivers stand and will be uncomfortable, as well as driving from a bad position on the stand. Genius Rusty......GENIUS!!!!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

That's an image I could have done without.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> LOL......Rusty's strategy is to play mind games with the other drivers on the stand. He's going to take a Viagra right after he signs up, and then go put on a pair of sweatpants and stand right in the sweet spot on the drivers stand so that everyone will get away from him on the drivers stand and will be uncomfortable, as well as driving from a bad position on the stand. Genius Rusty......GENIUS!!!!


LOL! You were almost right Coiurtney but the plan is to wear a Speedo because of the heat! :doowapsta


----------



## YNOT3D (Feb 16, 2011)

Labrat99 said:


> Looking forward to it. I haven't been to Mike's since they lengthened the track so it's going to be a challenge. But, I promise not to let all my sponsors down. After all, Geritol, Viagra, etc. all have a lot riding on my success. I'm gonna use a LOT of both products training for this race so by Saturday I should be in top form!


pfft, forget all that stuff. They have a pill for eye sight. That track is big. Is is ok to walk the drivers stand so I can see my car?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Labrat99 said:


> LOL! You were almost right Coiurtney but the plan is to wear a Speedo because of the heat! :doowapsta


No Darren, THAT is an image I could do without!


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

I was kinda upset that we are going to be out of town and weren't going to make it to this race, now I think I'm kind of glad!


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

Kids football in the morning ! ! Race starts at 1pm ? Anyway to push back start times till 2 or 3 pm ?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Looking at that for next year............


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

CV last year was a 3pm start correct?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I honestly can't remember, but the reason for coming back to 1PM was because the tracks were having trouble getting through the race program in less than 8 hours or so. Jeremy, Darren, Nick, Derrick, and the other local race directors are proving that they can keep it to less than 8 hours consistently, so we can think about moving it forward a few hours to pick up a few more racers that might have otherwise not have been able to make it!


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

I have exciting news everybody!

Based on all the positive feedback on my idea for this weekend's racing attire, I made a few phone calls and.... I have a new sponsor!!!

Effective immediately, Speedo Swimwear Inc. has joined forces with Team LabRat for the remainder of the 2011 season. Speedo joins Geritol and Viagra to make a three pronged sponsorship package for Team LabRat that can't be beat!

So look for me on the stand modeling Speedo's latest and greatest "Mankini". Cool, comfortable and aerodynamic - Speedo & Mugen FTW!


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

So does the race start at 3pm or 1pm just to confirm.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

1PM


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

anyway to take a vote on the start time to get a few more to race ?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

My best suggestion is to call ahead at mikes and pre-register yourself. If you get there by about 3PM you will only have missed the first round of qualifiers.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Can't wait...:bounce::dance:
Been to long. Have a friend from Waco coming to race with us. He has never been to a big race before. So take it easy on him in shortcourse guys..
We are rebuilding his truck...
Man, I forgot how long the weeks are before a race. Weather looks great.
Is it Friday yet????


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome back Chuck!!!!


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

What time will the track open?


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

I may be able to dust off my E-buggy.

Remind me.. is there a 4WD 1/10 buggy class? Sorry, haven't been reading the forums.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Steven!?!?!?!? Where you been man!!!?!?!?!?

There isn't an official class for 1/10, but I bet you could drum up a couple of other interested people on here and get a class together!


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

What time does the harc race usually end and Mikes.. Gotta get up at 4am on sundays now  If my new buggy gets here on time and I can get elec. in it i might be able to go a sleepness nite!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

New buggy??? You're definitely racing then LOL!

Typically around 10PM or so...........


----------



## Gulf Coast RaceWay (Dec 12, 2006)

This is going to be a great weekend of racing, Harc time again, and also we will have a different announcer this weekend! 

Thank you Tony!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Derrik,
I'm calling you out on this race. I can't seem to beat you at the river and you can't seem to beat me at Ultimate. Mike's is a great neutral ground for all the braggin' rights. Man up and come on out for some. We can knock out the rebuild on Sunday.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> Derrik,
> I'm calling you out on this race. I can't seem to beat you at the river and you can't seem to beat me at Ultimate. Mike's is a great neutral ground for all the braggin' rights. Man up and come on out for some. We can knock out the rebuild on Sunday.


Sounds like a grudge match is brewing. I guess y'all are leaving Rusty out now due to amount of sponsors he is getting. We need to put our differences aside and all go for Revis with that new Eco. He is kinda quick with it!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Ya, this is a grudge match. Rusty and Reavis will just fall by wayside as they get caught up in this serious battle. I have conducted some research, poled a few of the odds makers and just generally know that Derrik can't handle the pressure. I got a Benji that says I'm better. Come on little man, let's see what you got.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

DAYUM!!!!!!

Now that's a Wager!!!!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Honestly, Rusty and Reavis shouldn't be an issue. Rusty will spend the better part of the day adjusting his banana hammock and Reavis will be worrying about the other 3 classes he is racing.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Watch out Sportsman Buggy.... Ima comin.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

darrenwilliams said:


> Honestly, Rusty and Reavis shouldn't be an issue. Rusty will spend the better part of the day adjusting his banana hammock and Reavis will be worrying about the other 3 classes he is racing.


im only running two classes , if im able to get there in time for the finals. but i wont be in your way, ill let you go while your lapping me.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Labrat99 said:


> Looking forward to it. I haven't been to Mike's since they lengthened the track so it's going to be a challenge. But, I promise not to let all my sponsors down. After all, Geritol, Viagra, etc. all have a lot riding on my success. I'm gonna use a LOT of both products training for this race so by Saturday I should be in top form!


LOL Viagra. Rusty, you going to rest your radio on that while you drive?


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Can't wait.. Get a final break-in of my motor before all these big races come up!


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

jasonwipf said:


> LOL Viagra. Rusty, you going to rest your radio on that while you drive?


LOL, good idea Jason. I might have to give that a try.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> Ya, this is a grudge match. Rusty and Reavis will just fall by wayside as they get caught up in this serious battle. I have conducted some research, poled a few of the odds makers and just generally know that Derrik can't handle the pressure. I got a Benji that says I'm better. Come on little man, let's see what you got.


Forget Derick, he's a lightweight. I'll race you anytime, anyplace you want for a photocopy of a 100 dollar bill.  Besides, the guy we need to worry about is Stanford - he was throwing down some ridiculous lap times in the main last week!


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Who here wants to start a vote on Mad Dog coming to mikes for once? 
I vote Yes!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm calling the FBI. I bet a get $100 for turning Rusty in for photocopying money!!!!!!!!

Haven't figured out what's up with Brian. He qualifies great and falls apart in the mains. I know he just placed an order in hopes of fixing this but it won't be here this weekend.

Nut up Mad Dog. Time to come on out.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Z
You ready to get some Janke paint on one side and the wall on the other in truggy?


Z-Man. said:


> Who here wants to start a vote on Mad Dog coming to mikes for once?
> I vote Yes!


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

JANKEII said:


> Z
> You ready to get some Janke paint on one side and the wall on the other in truggy?


I hate to say it guy, but no truggy for me this weekend. 
I might as well let Darren break in his truggy before i race him

Im going after sportsman buggy


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> Haven't figured out what's up with Brian. He qualifies great and falls apart in the mains. I know he just placed an order in hopes of fixing this but it won't be here this weekend.


let's hope it works as well as I want it to..


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

I hear you have been doing great. Keep it up..


Z-Man. said:


> I hate to say it guy, but no truggy for me this weekend.
> I might as well let Darren break in his truggy before i race him
> 
> Im going after sportsman buggy


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Oh dang....*

I do need to nut up....Man up....that would be a cool name for rc hop up parts...Nut uP RACING....


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Verti goat said:


> I'm in.


yeah!!!!!!!! Derrik is coming. Now I have someone I can beat.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Hoping to be there at some point maybe in time for mains. Kids soccer games first!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

You guys have an awesome day today! Even with the drama, and even being on vacation, I still wish I was at a track wheeling my car and turning laps with you guys!


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

Idk if Nick V checks this much but THANKS! I'm in LOVE with the GTR! It blew me away literally!


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Holy crapola!! I showed up in time for 3rd quAl and got my *** kicked by the track. After driving at the other tracks I forgot what traction was, it look like my buugy had a drunk driver behind the wheel. Great announcing whom ever it was, it's a little loud by the road though but you can definitely here ya.

Nathan I guess your in love with me to since I blew you away in the main literally, ha ok you broke but I don't care!!! More broken clutch springs on my bugg, what the heck is going on here. What's next? Can I rent a buggy that's already setup for the track in great condition?

Mark be patient but soon I'll be oPening Rob's tuning shop to help out with those flame outs!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Who were the winners?


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

I know Jake won e buggy and I think nitro to but I could be wrong. Not sure about the rest. I felt like a winner until I started driving!!


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey got an idea. Next year I think we should do fantasy Rc during HARC. With the first pick in the draft rob Picks sandbagger Ryan Mosley!!


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

Good racin. The track had lots of gription. Thanks for a smooth ran race and great announcing by Tony.


----------



## YNOT3D (Feb 16, 2011)

Hogster said:


> Great announcing whom ever it was, it's a little loud by the road though but you can definitely here ya.


That would be me. I claim no control over volume or what was said. Just try to make it fun.

Yea, the track was in awesome condition. I was pushing for a chance instead of being loose. Good job to the folks at Mikes.


----------



## Gulf Coast RaceWay (Dec 12, 2006)

First off THANK YOU to everyone that came out and supported the cause!
THANK YOU Tony D for the great announcing! I had fun just listening!
We had a total of 67 racers today, it was a blast!
I will try to get the results posted tomorrow.

I know Jake won e buggy and Nitro buggy!
Smiley won SC, Matt Nillen won sportsman nitro! Traig won truggy!
I do not remember the rest!


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

Hogster said:


> Hey got an idea. Next year I think we should do fantasy Rc during HARC. With the first pick in the draft rob Picks sandbagger Ryan Mosley!!


Dang!!!! I assume you are picking the last place spot in that expert class!


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Yea your right, forgot your moving up, IDE have to pick Rubine before you, ha! It would have be someone consistent top 3 that ran Harc every month. Who'd be your 1st and second choice?


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

Hogster said:


> Yea your right, forgot your moving up, IDE have to pick Rubine before you, ha! It would have be someone consistent top 3 that ran Harc every month. Who'd be your 1st and second choice?


In sportsman?? Idk pretty much most of the class would be moving I would hope... There are quite a few that should def. Move up or already should have lol....... We will have a new class of baggers it's anyone's game there.... Yea, ruby is the "bagmaster"... I dunno in expert, there's a handfull of guys that just are not human, then there's the rest of us yoyo's... my goal is to stay on the lead lap plain and simple, prolly not so simple...  I may need to hire your super secret pro wrench skills to up my game! U maybe my pick, I saw ya at the river, I marshall all you super hero pro guys...


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm out of town and off work tomorrow. If someone can post or email me the results from the mains, then I can get them calculated and posted tomorrow!

[email protected]


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

Great time yesterday. Had a blast with my new buggy.Im usually in back of the pack (sportsman) with my old buggy but now I just might be able to step it to back of the pack in expert lol. The weather felt great after the lil shower past over wish it would of stuck around a lil longer. Is Mikes doig a track rebuild this weekend or will they be club racing on sat. ?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

What kind of buggy did you get Mike?


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

Got a HHH ve8. Its like driving butter around the track


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Awesome man! You have the skill you just needed the ride!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

mofreaka said:


> Got a HHH ve8. Its like driving butter around the track


You looked good out there man. CV is right, you just needed a good ride.


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

Way to go Matt on the Sports Win ! Good to see someone diffrent at the top for a change !


----------



## team420! (Apr 30, 2010)

Yea, a little bit of luck goes a long way! Thanks.


----------



## tsl0238 (Apr 12, 2011)

Where is the updated points?


----------



## trunghuynh (Aug 24, 2011)

*Here's a link to some video of some of the races from that Weekend*

I shot these with my Flip video camera. Some of it is of the nitro sportsman, Electric sportmans 1/8 buggy and some of the 1/8 Truggy Expert qualifier. It's my first time filming RC cars so pardon the poor quality. 
there's some footage of Jason Wipf with his Truggy!!

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL493F474D90993348


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

trunghuynh said:


> I shot these with my Flip video camera. Some of it is of the nitro sportsman, Electric sportmans 1/8 buggy and some of the 1/8 Truggy Expert qualifier. It's my first time filming RC cars so pardon the poor quality.
> there's some footage of Jason Wipf with his Truggy!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL493F474D90993348


Nice Vid Trung! You were a great driver out there for your first race. Keep it up and I know you will be a force to be reckoned with man!


----------



## trunghuynh (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks for the advice and fixing my buggy body! i think it will last several more months b/c of the fix!! Sweet!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok, got the results from Jeremy last weekend and just got them calculated. Looks like some real fights are brewing for some of the top spots!


----------

